# Purified or Spring Water?



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Does anyone here use Perified or Spring Water or water other than tap water? I've seen some people use bottle water for their dog instead of tap water.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is Perified water?

We use tap water


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have a private well, so I use my tap water. NO chemicals are in my water, it does have a high mineral content though.
I think the op meant "purified"


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

My dog and I drink purified water from this:
Shop Whirlpool Dual Filtration System at Lowes.com

Bottled water is a waste of money and plastic, and reverse osmosis(sometimes referred to as spring water I believe) removes too many good minerals and can be damaging to your health.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

hahaha....no 

They drink tap water


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We have well water, and a reverse osmosis for our cooking/drinking. I just give the dogs well water, it is pretty good quality. Our water softener was out for about a month and I really couldn't tell much difference other than the dishwasher left the silverwear a bit spotty.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

We use a Berkey water purifier for our drinking water and for Siggy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

unloader said:


> My dog and I drink purified water from this:
> Shop Whirlpool Dual Filtration System at Lowes.com
> 
> Bottled water is a waste of money and plastic, and reverse osmosis(sometimes referred to as spring water I believe) removes too many good minerals and can be damaging to your health.


 How does drinking RO water damage your health?


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

When I moved from the east coast to the west coast I had to switch from tab water to spring water for my dogs. They were getting loose bowels! It worked!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

We have a whole house filter system, we all drink tap. For my coffee though, I run the water through a Brita.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> How does drinking RO water damage your health?


Non conclusive, but enough probable effects that I'll play it safe and use a dual stage. 
The dual stage still eliminates a lot of VOCs and harmful chemicals and elements, just not to the degree that RO can do. But it's still in the 90% removal range.

See page 5 if you don't want to read the whole thing:
http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/dwq/nutdemineralized.pdf

Below is an abstract about the bacterial growth on the membrane at 35 degrees C:
Gastrointestinal health effects associated with the consumption of drinking water produced by point-of-use domestic reverse-osmosis filtration units. -- Payment et al. 57 (4): 945 -- Applied and Environmental Microbiology


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Purified water out of the refrigerator filter for Wolfie. We drink the bottled water.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

JudynRich said:


> We have a whole house filter system, we all drink tap. For my coffee though, I run the water through a Brita.


I bet your coffeemaker thanks you! I kill one every three months because of the hard water we have.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I use a Brita water pitcher for Uschi.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

buy a Mr. Coffee...ours last a year with regular cleaning with vinegar.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

We have well water, which we drink from the tap and fill the cat/dog bowls with. The only time I get bottled water is when we go to an event and I don't want to fill the 5gal water jug to bring because it's so big/heavy. I should probably get a smaller portable water jug.


----------



## Moonlight (Aug 13, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> buy a Mr. Coffee...ours last a year with regular cleaning with vinegar.


Got one. Yes, it's the only one that's lasted a year. Truly amazed me since it was the one on sale too! (But given it's been a year I figure it's headed toward its demise any day now. lol)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

We had to hunt for the last one! I was worried they had stopped making that model. We tossed the last one because the button were sticking, not because our lovely water killed it.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Well water straight from the tap here.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My Mr coffee had the button stick too. It was always clean because it had only pure water going into it. 
For the cost they work fine, I can't see spending big bucks on a bunn. 
I like a coffee maker that I can see into the resevoir, make sure it isn't gunked up.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh Jane...I miss the water in MI! Filtered through sand..out here it goes through rock and picks up all sorts of hard minerals, not to mention the sulfur.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> buy a Mr. Coffee...ours last a year with regular cleaning with vinegar.


My Mr. Coffee just died after almost three years of use (and regular cleanings with vinegar). I think that's the best $10 I've spent, haha.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

tap water here. I do miss the water in Colorado though. tastes better, cooler, fresher.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I want the best for my dogs, so they get to drink PURE rain water, distilled from the great Pacific Ocean and Eons Old Arctic Ice melt, filtered through all-natural biologically active clay particles deposited during the last Ice Age, and treated with 100% natural UV radiation. This water is completely in tune with Mother Earth, and contains a high percentage of natural minerals, so important in our modern de-natured diet. The dogs LOVE it! See for yourself:

(scroll down)

--


--



--



--













Looks good!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

LOL That is too funny. My dogs drink tap water here along with everyone else. Having to study the effects of BPA in plastic was enough to make me stop buying bottles of water and using a in home water cooler.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

They love the tap here!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucy only drinks voss water. She's very picky about what she drinks.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I use tap water but I use one of those 3-stage faucet filters for my pets' water. I only use bottled water when I'm going on vacation to somewhere that might have well water.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Considering that dogs have been drinking out of puddles for about a million years, I think tap water is good enough for my princess.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I just leave the lid up on the toilet ...


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Colorado tap water here. Nice and hard, but tastes good.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a water well so I use that most of the time but in the summertime I use the cold purified water from our refrigerator. I have to give ice cubes from the same as well b/c of teething for our puppy. My shepherds just love ice cubes. We don't use bottled water at all just tap or purified water/ice from refrig.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Spring water.
Diabla drinks directly from the stream that crosses my backyard. The black hose brings the water into the house from the forest.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Tap for me, tap for my dogs. Every once in a while, I buy a bottle of water, dump it out, and re-fill it with tap. I keep re-filling it until I lose it or it breaks. I also use old juice cartons and re-fill them with tap water for my dogs.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I use PUR filter for myself and dogs and RO/DI filter for aquarium water.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Jun 5, 2010)

i use culligan water for all our drinking needs and for my fish tanks too.


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

I use purified but purely because the water is purfied by a machine under our sink before it comes out the taps. So it's there only option to drink it!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

will_and_jamie said:


> Colorado tap water here. Nice and hard, but tastes good.


oh how i miss Colorado water.... no joke either. the water out here is just gross!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

We use a PUR water filter. After trying to figure out why the cats would do great on food and then start throwing up... we finally figured it out....it was the water. So now they can eat their Iams and have no issues. We also give them canned Iams too so they get extra water....although I've never had an issue with them drinking water - they love the water bowl!

So our dogs get the filtered water too. Just in case there are issues with the tap in this older house. And we use the filtered too. The cats were like our canary in the goldmine


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

rjvamp said:


> We use a PUR water filter. After trying to figure out why the cats would do great on food and then start throwing up... we finally figured it out....it was the water. So now they can eat their Iams and have no issues. We also give them canned Iams too so they get extra water....although I've never had an issue with them drinking water - they love the water bowl!
> 
> So our dogs get the filtered water too. Just in case there are issues with the tap in this older house. And we use the filtered too. The cats were like our canary in the goldmine


We have a PUR filter also. That's what we drink and also what we give to the cats.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

KZoppa said:


> oh how i miss Colorado water.... no joke either. the water out here is just gross!


If you're ever near Garland, Texas (a suburb of Dallas) do NOT drink the water unless it's filtered. Oh.my.gosh...it is horrible. But yeah, we really love the tap out here.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Karma only drinks Evian or Perrier and only if it fresh off the plane from le france ....


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

Rerun said:


> hahaha....no
> 
> They drink tap water


Yeah, same here.


----------



## ESPwaterproducts (Jun 27, 2011)

Rosa said:


> I use purified but purely because the water is purfied by a machine under our sink before it comes out the taps. So it's there only option to drink it!


I do the same thing! Except I fill a water bottle with fresh purified water and store it in the fridge. When my dog's water bowl gets low I grab the bottle from the fridge, pour some into his bowl, refill the bottle and place it back in the fridge to keep it nice and cold for the next time.

Although my tap water is fine, I still prefer the purified water for both my dog and I. Having an in house water filtration system is a good idea, for both humans and pets (especially if your pet is a finicky drinker).


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

We drink bottled water and give it to Joey as well. Don't like our tap water.

We normally buy Poland Spring, but we got a good deal on Wal-Mart brand bottled water.

I just noticed it contains calcium chloride and sodium bicarbonate.

Is this safe for dogs?


----------



## WolfieWolf (Oct 4, 2012)

will_and_jamie said:


> If you're ever near Garland, Texas (a suburb of Dallas) do NOT drink the water unless it's filtered. Oh.my.gosh...it is horrible. But yeah, we really love the tap out here.


Dittoing that!  We live in Rockwall TX (near Garland) and the water smells and tastes awful, and if you ever saw where it comes from you'd know why. We give our new GSD puppy the same bottled water we drink, and I was checking into this thread to see if we were the only ones doing that. Glad to hear others do so too!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

We have a well, though our well water is super hard and has nitrates in it from the fertilizers used in the adjoining farmland. So, we have a water treatment system for the household and grooming shop. Additionally, we have a Culligan reverse osmosis system at the kitchen sink. That's our drinking and cooking water.

I have heard that softened water isn't good for animals due to the sodium content. So, we compromise. We have a bowl with a 2.5 gallon water bottle attached, so I fill it with half drinking water and half softened water. The Culligan system only keeps about 2 gallons of drinking water in the tank, so I can't fill the big bottle all the way without running out of drinking water.

However, I catch my animals drinking out of the toilet all the time.  I don't think they are too picky. Dogs drink out of mud puddles, they drink gross pond water, they eat other animal's poo and roll in dead things... so I don't get too bent out of shape about giving them well water or softened water.


----------

